# Johnny Cash



## hudson0804 (Jun 6, 2007)

Heard this for the first time in ages...had to share it.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

hurt is waaaay better...

:thumb:


----------



## iamrichard123 (Apr 29, 2012)

great man love his music at last count i have 87 cd albums of this man.just got to get round to putting them on ipod
thanks for sharing i know what ill have on in car in morning


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Odd, I've been listening to johnny cash today. Not a usual staple of my musical taste but I like to be varied.


----------



## hudson0804 (Jun 6, 2007)

I always get bummed out by hurt, so i only listen to it when i'm feeling blue. 

But yes, johnny Cash is not anywhere near my music stable (google iwrestledabearonce), great music works for everyone.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> hurt is waaaay better...
> 
> :thumb:


^^ This :thumb:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> hurt is a cover of a Nine inch nails song
> 
> :thumb:


It is, but the Jonny Cash version is better.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> hurt is waaaay better...
> 
> :thumb:


Indeed it is:thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

PugIain said:


> It is, but the Jonny Cash version is better.


I know... I was talking about the JC version...

How did you manage to change my quote so much and still miss what I was talking about...



:lol::lol:

:thumb:



Tips said:


> ^^ This :thumb:





PugIain said:


> It is, but the Jonny Cash version is better.





SteveTDCi said:


> Indeed it is:thumb:


The video still brings out the goosebumps in me... I think knowing that his wife died soon after shooting it, then he went, then the house burnt down.... just kind of sums one of his last songs up really eh..

And the final bit when he closes the piano lid.... wow...

:thumb:


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> hurt is waaaay better...
> 
> :thumb:


Just what I was going to say:thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Although, the One song is great as well...

Can't think of a JC cover that isn't better than the original!

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> I know... I was talking about the JC version...
> 
> How did you manage to change my quote so much and still miss what I was talking about...


I didn't miss what you were talking about Sally Anne. I was pointing out a fact and making a statement based on personal opinion


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

the song that got me into Johnny cash 




and has anyone seen "Walk Hard the Dewie cox story" a total **** take but so funny


----------

